# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  مجموعة كبيرة من مخططات هواتف السوني  Sony

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  لقد احضرت لكم اليوم موقع مجاني لتحميل مجموعة  كبيرة جدا من مخططات هواتف السوني ارجو ان  تنال اعجابكم   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdoullah01

جزاك الله خير يا اخي

----------


## kamikaz17

شكرا لك واصل

----------

